# Where to go after Jan 1 in Calif?



## nana7 (Jun 26, 2011)

We have a week that needs to be used and looking at the West coast.
Calif. or somthing in that area.  Any one have some info on where to go.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 26, 2011)

Please be more specific:

What exchange company?
What do you have to trade?
What kind of weather are you looking for? 
What type of vacation? - CA has mountains, beaches, deserts, and big cities.

Las Vegas is not in CA, but it's usually an easy trade year-round.


----------



## ricoba (Jun 26, 2011)

Palm Springs area will have the best weather in the state.

But like Denise says, California is a huge state with lots to see and do, so you need to narrow your choices.


----------



## nana7 (Jun 26, 2011)

Trade is II , have a one bedroom.  Looking for sun shine.    Not interested
in Vegas.   calif.  something is better.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 26, 2011)

Arizona and Palm Springs will be sunny.  Most of CA is gray, overcast, and cool during the winter.  Much warmer than IL - but not sunny.

Specifically, what timeshare do you have to trade?  I'm trying to determine your trading power.

Do you mean just the week of Jan. 1 or any week after Jan. 1?


----------



## taffy19 (Jun 26, 2011)

Here are some interesting facts.    

We have sunny days in January in Southern California but it is cool.  I have many pictures to prove it because we are often on vacation in Jan/Feb and early March because we prefer it during the winter.  It is much clearer than in the summer and that is on the coast from here to Lompoc as we often visited there.   There may be rain but we mostly suffer from drought so, if there is rain, then we are very happy.

Palm Desert and Palm Springs have beautiful sunny days but it is even colder there than here and certainly at night.

The months to avoid usually are May Gray and June Gloom but again not this year as it came later than usual.


----------



## sue1947 (Jun 26, 2011)

*A Northerner's point of view*

I love CA in Jan and find it warm and sunny.  But I come from where it's cold and gray.  The locals think it's too cold, so I can get some fabulous trades and enjoy the nice weather (compared to Seattle).  I've been able to trade into FSA and Marriotts Newport Coast Villas with very low season deposits.  I got the latter twice with a low studio.   
Monterey last year had 70 degree sunshine and no wind for perfect weather for walking on the beach.  Monterey is a little dicier for good weather but we're going back again this winter because of the scenery.  
Santa Barbara and the Central Coast is also about perfect but not too many timeshares, especially in II.  
Palm Springs is more popular in January and you won't get as good of a deal.  However, there are plenty of timeshares there so you should be able to get something.  

Sue


----------



## Rent_Share (Jun 26, 2011)

February/March are my favorites


----------



## isisdave (Jun 27, 2011)

You will find most of January to April sunny in southern California except when it rains.  Some years this will be almost not at all; this year you would have had a good chance of getting wet.  Sorry, crystal ball is in the shop.

There are coastal timeshares from Anaheim down to San Diego. There's Lawrence Welk in Escondido. There are the desert places, Palm Springs and environs. There is also Big Bear (which will be sunny and cold when it's not snowing.) 

Of course the ocean will be way too cold.  Kids or no kids?


----------



## CalifasGirl (Jun 30, 2011)

*San Diego or Palm Springs in Alta California*



nana7 said:


> Trade is II , have a one bedroom. Looking for sun shine. Not interested
> in Vegas. calif. something is better.


I am originally from Southern California, but I moved to Central California near Monterey. It is usually foggy here compared to the warm weather of LA. It seems gray and foggy almost every day except for late September-October. 

Typical CA openings in II will be either San Diego area or Palm Springs. Sometimes Big Bear and Napa Valley area pops up. In January, I'd recommend either San Diego or Palm Springs. If you haven't considered Mexico, it's generally warmer and sunnier there. We usually make our way south of the border to Rosarito in the winter; however, I don't think II has inventory in Baja California, only in Baja California Sur. Cabo has wonderful weather in the winter, and technically, it is "California," just the other half than Mexico kept.

As for Vegas, it is almost California. Most folks from Southern California go to Vegas for a weekend getaway, so it's populated with a lot of Californians during vacation days, and the weather is like Palm Springs. I know you'd rather be in Cali, but you might take a look since there isn't that much of a difference to most Southern Californians, which is why Denise probably mentioned it...and the weather is sunnier and warmer than many parts of California.


----------



## roset (Jul 1, 2011)

The weather in Vegas may be similar to Palm Springs, but in CA you don't have to deal with the uhm, yuk environment, that is everywhere in Vegas.  I've been to Palm Springs many times in the winter (February to March), and it's generally beautiful.  Even if it's raining near the coast Palm Springs seems to stay dry.  Us locals may not want to spend a week on the coast  in the winter (it's cold to us), but someone from a cold climate will probably love it.


----------



## Karen G (Jul 2, 2011)

roset said:


> The weather in Vegas may be similar to Palm Springs, but in CA you don't have to deal with the uhm, yuk environment, that is everywhere in Vegas.


You obviously haven't been "everywhere in Vegas" because I know a lot of places that aren't yucky around here. I love living here and there is so much more than the Strip.


----------



## tillmalo (Jul 2, 2011)

*January can be a great time in southern Cali*

I live in southern California and find the weather quite enjoyable in January. In fact, I have pictures from last January of my son playing in the ocean last January. It was warmer in January and parts of Feb. last year than it was the previous summer! Yes, the water was cold but kids are crazy and don't seem to notice.  There is so much to see and do out here and in January you can enjoy it without the crowds. Palm springs, Carlsbad, Escondido, Newport Beach, And San Diego would all make for a great vacation.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Jul 4, 2011)

December and January are usually pretty comfortable and not cold in Southern California by the coast or inland. Welk is a wonderful resort and because it is large it is usually not hard to trade into with II. It would give you access to a day at the beach, San Diego, Wild Animal Park and just a very relaxing place.
Liz


----------



## CalifasGirl (Aug 10, 2011)

Karen G said:


> You obviously haven't been "everywhere in Vegas" because I know a lot of places that aren't yucky around here. I love living here and there is so much more than the Strip.


Big fan of Vegas, too. Not sure what "uhm, yuk" environment is. Could you be more specific?


----------



## nightnurse613 (Aug 10, 2011)

Lots of good advice here.  I would say San Diego (there, do you feel all the pressure leaving?)  It's pretty mild (but it is still the winter) most of the time and there is lots to see and do in the general area.  Getting a trade into the area may be the hard part - there are a couple of resorts about an hour inland (Ramona) that should be easy trades if you don't mind the commute but they are not Hiltons or Marriotts.  Welk is reputed to be nice but not coastal - might be warmer!!


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 10, 2011)

We will be in Anaheim in January. It's a little cool, but for us far Northerners, it will seem nice.

Please stay away. I can do without the tourist crowds. 

Jim Ricks


----------

